# I want to boost BSD



## b3n_wh4 (Nov 4, 2014)

Greetings everybody!

I post here because I have been working with OpenStack for two years now, and recently I was diving into CoreOS https://coreos.com/. So my love for Beastie guides me here. Would anyone want to try to build a CoreBSD or a Cloud BSD since we now have bhyve and the old jails (which is awesome BTW)?

My idea is to work on an image or a NanoBSD image. I want to provide an easy upgradeable-ish BSD in the way of CoreOS. I am not an expert but as a BSD geek and future entrepreneur I want to give it a try so there is my bottle into the net sea!

And if you read this message and you are not interested, well, have a great day.


----------



## Chris_H (Nov 4, 2014)

Greetings, b3n_wh4, and welcome to the forums!

I love your enthusiasm, and would love to give it a go. But as a long-time developer, I recognize the time and commitments involved would require me to give up the ones I've already made. 

Please, *do* follow through on this. I think you have a good candidate, readily within reach. 

All the best!

--Chris


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 5, 2014)

Take a look at this thread about CBSD, which appears to have a similar idea, although they appear to be building on top of a full BSD system. http://forums.freebsd.org/threads/cbsd-management-freebsd-jail.47578/#post-270773

As I replied in there, I think a "hypervisor" style distribution of FreeBSD, similar to CoreOS/SmartOS that is lightweight, can be booted directly off PXE, runs jail/bhyve instances on top of ZFS (or UFS if desired) with a simple web GUI would be extremely popular.


----------

